# Wow



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

what do you guys think about Shannahan getting canned in Denver?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=A ... &type=lgns


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

He should be fired, his team only had to win ONE game in the last 3 weeks and couldn't get it done. I'm sure he will be hired by one of the MANY teams looking for a new coach, but he needed to be booted out of Denver. I predict he will be hired by another NFL team within a month.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree he had to go. Thats still like the Jazz just firing Sloan tho(I cant see it happening). I think he would do good with the Jets.

Did you guys see that Bill Cowher has been talking to teams lately?? If I was the cowboys I think I would be seriously looking into that one!!!!


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Shannahan should hang it up. He seems to have no enthusiasm anymore. Just stands on the sidelines and looks like he has no clue.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hell, Romeo Crennel could do a better job than Wade Phillips. I don't know what JJ is thinking. "you've got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em"


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Hell, Romeo Crennel could do a better job than Wade Phillips. I don't know what JJ is thinking. "you've got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em"


I agree. I think Phillips needs to be gone. He has absolutely no control over his team. They need somebody in there that can kick some azz. Get everyone on the team out of the idea that they are more important than the team mentality.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jerry Jones needs to hire a GM and be an owner. We desperately need a new offensive coordinator so I really hope the Lions hire jason garret. Mike martz to the cowboys? Mike Shanahan is owed over 20mil on his contract I would guess he would take a year off since he can afford it now. Cower likely will stay in broadcasting another year before returning to coaching he to the jets to kiss off this morning.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Cowher would be the best coach for the Cowboys, but then again I know that Jerry Jones wouldnt give him the control that he would want over the team. Mike Martz would do pretty well as the offensive coord.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

STEVO said:


> what do you guys think about Shannahan getting canned in Denver?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=A ... &type=lgns


I really like Shannahan, he put together two great years for us die hard Bronco fans who had to sit and watch Elway and the boys loose in the playoffs /Superbowls all those gut wrenching years. His time just ran out, I'm just very nervous about who they can get to come in there. They can sure do alot worse then Shannahan! Man I would be in heaven if the big man could lure Cower to the mile high city, I know it's just a pipe dream but I would absolutely love the move if that was able to happen!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > what do you guys think about Shannahan getting canned in Denver?
> ...


My thoughts exactly!!! Shannahan was a great offensive coach but we need a great defensive mind to turn things around...it will be hard to get used to not seeing him on the sideline though.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've gotta say that I was shocked at hearing Shanahan's out. I despise the Denver Broncos with a fiery passion that consumes my soul, but I always had a lot of respect for Shanahan. When people talk about great coaches of this era, he is one that comes to mind for me. I am sure he will get picked up by someone else, if he's even interested, and hopefully he can find a better chemistry there. I sincerely hope it is with a great organization too, I don't wish the Detroit Lions upon him.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It doesn't matter who coaches the Cowboys because Jenny Jones has to be in control and make all the decisions. He neuters his coaches. Same can be said for the Raiders with Ali Davis.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

holy ****! I actually agree with Marty on this one. I think Cowher would be a poor fit for the Cowboys. There are too many "me" personalities on that team. Jerry jones and Cowher would be butting heads from day one. And Cowher dealing with TO and Pac Man would be a nuclear explosion waiting to happen. Jerry is most comfortable with a Puppet coach that will happily do whatever is told of him. Bill Cowher is not that guy.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> holy ****! I actually agree with Marty on this one. I think Cowher would be a poor fit for the Cowboys. There are too many "me" personalities on that team. Jerry jones and Cowher would be butting heads from day one. And Cowher dealing with TO and Pac Man would be a nuclear explosion waiting to happen. Jerry is most comfortable with a Puppet coach that will happily do whatever is told of him. Bill Cowher is not that guy.


I agree Cowher and Jones would not be a good fit. I think Cowher would be a better fit for Denver or even Cleveland. Don't worry Flyguy7, the world isn't ending just yet. It might if we end up in Montana again in April though. :shock:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone said Shanahan just finished building a hige multi-million dollar home in the Denver area. Hope he can sell it when he moves on. Maybe he'll just retain it as a summer home in the off season. Rich people can do that.


----------

